# New pics...!!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Blue check Homer X Indian Gola*


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

What color is the Indian Gola? A pic would be great.

Happy high speed homing!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

tmaas said:


> What color is the Indian Gola? A pic would be great.
> 
> Happy high speed homing!


*The Indian Gola mother*


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

The indian gola mother is very nice


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Nice looking squabs!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

epul said:


> The indian gola mother is very nice


Thanks brother


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

pigeonjim said:


> Nice looking squabs!!


thanks friend


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I like! The Gola mom looks dilute, and must be a true dominant bronze genotype to produce a youngster with the same bronze expression (non dilute).


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

tmaas said:


> I like! The Gola mom looks dilute, and must be a true dominant bronze genotype to produce a youngster with the same bronze expression (non dilute).


Yeah,its indeed a dominant trait


----------

